# Shredder



## Kramrush (Aug 13, 2004)

Sixchows,
I was looking through so older posts and saw your shredder. Was it made for a Bolens or adapted to a Bolens? Now that you have had it for some time, how does it work? Anything broken yet? What is a good price for one of these? I know what you mean about a lot of attachment for tube frames. The list does seem endless. I like the post hole digger that you posted. I remember seeing that one ebay a while back. Going to the dealer back then had to be a treat! 
Mark


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Mark
Mackissic made these shredders to fit on many different brands of tractors. You'll see them on deeres, cubs, wheel horse, etc. The only differences are in the mounting frames and drive arrangements. In fact mackissic is still in business in PA. and they still sell stand alone units that are very similar to the originals. Screens and knives are still available as are any parts shared with the newer version. 

These can be a little hard to find, and if in good condition will cost around $350-$500 by the time you buy and ship it. If you really want one, my advice would be to contact anyone and everyone that you can think of that deals in bolens stuff and tell them what you're looking for and hopefully if they stumble upon one you'll be who they're thinking of at the time.

The shredder works very well but is loud and powerful. It will rip branches out of your hands so be sure to wear work gloves and don't reach into the hopper. Also it's important to run the tractor at WOT and don't overload the shredder, if it stalls, it's your piston and rod coming to a screaching halt from 3600 rpm's. You know that can't be good!


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

There's a 1050 on ebay right now that has a shredder with it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=50377&item=4318715729&rd=1


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

There's nothing quite like finding a sought after attachment that just so happens to come with another tractor! That's how I got my 69 1050 still had the bracket and pulley for the sickle-mo on it!


----------



## Kramrush (Aug 13, 2004)

If that was just a little closer...You are right. Seems as though that is the way to buy attachment-on a tractor. Odd as may seem, the sum of all parts make them worth have as much! I think I have seen that auction before. I don't think it is the first time listed. 
aguysmiley-Nice Firebird. How long have you had that? I have a 71 Buick Skylark that I tinker with.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

I think your right about that being listed before, Kramrush. I was sure I was watching that auction once and it just disappeared.
I've had the bird for just about nine years now.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Sometimes it is good to do a search on the manufacturer's name or model name on Ebay and see what come up. These shredders were manufactured by MacKissic and called the Mighty Mac. I have one from the 1970's made for a Deere 140, that also fits my older Deere 316. MacKissic is still in business in Pennsylvania and parts can be had for most of not all of these shredders.


----------

